# My first Resuce



## PhatHawk (Oct 3, 2012)

Today I brought home my first rescue. The sweetest white shepherd. I saw her being walked out front of the shelter last Saturday. And began visiting her Monday. I made it official today and brought her home. She has frankly just been abused. Kept out side. Bread to a Rottweiler and her pups just recently adopted out by the same shelter. Don't get me started  She has a new home and a new beginning. I will post pictures soon. She is skinny as a rail. You can count every rib and her hip bones stick out. But she has a beautiful spirit and is a lovely young lady to be around.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats, I can't wait for pics!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bless you for adopting her. She sounds like a lucky girl. I wish you many, many wonderful years together.


----------



## PhatHawk (Oct 3, 2012)

Her name is Sasha. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh, what a gorgeous girl. Thank you for giving her a wonderful home.


----------



## PhatHawk (Oct 3, 2012)

BlackCat said:


> Oh, what a gorgeous girl. Thank you for giving her a wonderful home.


Your Black Shep is a beautiful dog. Looks like I'll be seeing the world in black and white from now on.


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she is absolutely beautiful! What a sweet, soft face! 
I can certainly see why you would fall in love with her! 
Congratulations and thank-you for rescuing!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful girl,thank you for giving her a home!


----------



## PhatHawk (Oct 3, 2012)

Found out today she is most likely closer to 1 year old then 2. Sure would like to have a talk with her former ( lack of care giver). On 2nd thought it's better that I don't. 

Just moving on to better times :sun:


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you for adopting and giving her a safe future.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

awww she will have a very merry christmas


----------

